# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Oprah F-ing Winfrey -- the person of the week?

## lostbeyond

I've just heard of this.  An ugly fat black woman, the face of our civilization ... raking in ratings, unstoppable, no man or "god" capable of standing up to her.  Is humanity doomed this fast?

----------


## Trinnity

Yes, we are doomed. Racists are taking over this  country and it's only gonna get worse. I'd leave if I could, but I can't.

----------

Belazure (08-04-2013),lostbeyond (08-03-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

That's what happened to the liberal cities, people moved out instead of fighting for their homes and ways of life. Look at Detroit, use to be a great place.

----------

lostbeyond (08-03-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Yes, we are doomed. Racists are taking over this  country and it's only gonna get worse. I'd leave if I could, but I can't.


You can leave but getting back in is a real bitch.

----------

lostbeyond (08-03-2013)

----------


## Teutorian

> Yes, we are doomed. Racists are taking over this  country and it's only gonna get worse. I'd leave if I could, but I can't.


 @Trinnity

It's amazing that it's come to this, and I say that because of what I assume is sincerity behind what you just said.
I'm reminded of how naive I was in the 1990's as a teenager living in the United States of America, which I considered to be invincible and immune to all things.
Here we are two decades later with lingering thoughts about fleeing the country in fear.

----------

lostbeyond (08-03-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

Opera pretty much invented her own religion.

----------

lostbeyond (08-03-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity
> 
> It's amazing that it's come to this, and I say that because of what I assume is sincerity behind what you just said.


Oh, I meant it alright.

Friday, Charlie Rangel  said this about Tea Party people:



> *It is the same group we faced in the South with those white crackers and the dogs and the police. They didnt care about how they looked," Rangel said. Because of this, Rangel said the Tea Party could be defeated using the same tactics employed against Jim Crow.  
> 
> **"It was just fierce indifference to human life that caused America to say enough is enough. I dont want to see it and I am not a part of it. What the hell! If you have to bomb little kids and send dogs out against human beings, give me a break,* said Rangel.
> 
> http://livewire.talkingpointsmemo.co...-same-group-of


A Congressman has no business saying something like that.

----------


## Teutorian

> Oh, I meant it alright.
> 
> Friday, Charlie Rangel  said this about Tea Party people:
> 
> 
> A Congressman has no business saying something like that.


 @Trinnity
This is what happens quite naturally when one race projects only weakness and subservience to another. With all due respect, most white people that would be opposed to this kind of rhetoric (and policy) can look into the mirror when looking for who to blame. This may not be what you want to hear, but I think, at this point in American history, hearing the truth is more important than hearing what makes people comfortable.

Lenin once said:
Probe with a bayonet: if you meet steel, stop. If you meet mush, then push forward.

White Americans have capitulated to such an extent that a relatively small minority of radicals now believe that can make these sort of threats, and this will increase as demographics continue to shift, and will one day become, in all likelihood, a reality. 

If Americans are unwilling to stop talking about the southern border and amnesty and race in a way that's founded entirely in cowardice, I see no reason why they don't ultimately deserve their now seemingly inevitable fate.

----------


## Teutorian

We are still 65%+ of this nations population. We could put a stop to this at will.
However, that's the issue. We have no will.

My conscience is clear. I know that much.

----------

lostbeyond (08-04-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> White Americans have capitulated to such an extent that a relatively small minority of radicals now believe that can make these sort of threats, and this will increase as demographics continue to shift, and will one day become, in all likelihood, a reality. 
> 
> If Americans are unwilling to stop talking about the southern border and amnesty and race in a way that's founded entirely in cowardice, I see no reason why they don't ultimately deserve their now seemingly inevitable fate.


You're right. And just because it's you saying it makes it somewhat dangerous to agree, but nevertheless, you are correct.

And my saying so doesn't make me racist, either. I am however very annoyed at being insulted and bullied by race-pimps *and* very resentful of "young black men age 15-30" who are making us all fearful and who are driving violent crime in this country and leading the prison population. Most of them will end up in prison nor dead.

 I would not be wrong in saying the rest of the black population is just as fearful and fed up.

In fact, blacks make up 13% of the population and the punks are about 2%. I'm sick and tired of race dominating the national discussion every day and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

----------

Perianne (08-04-2013)

----------


## The XL

> @Trinnity
> This is what happens quite naturally when one race projects only weakness and subservience to another. With all due respect, most white people that would be opposed to this kind of rhetoric (and policy) can look into the mirror when looking for who to blame. This may not be what you want to hear, but I think, at this point in American history, hearing the truth is more important than hearing what makes people comfortable.
> 
> Lenin once said:
> “Probe with a bayonet: if you meet steel, stop. If you meet mush, then push forward.”
> 
> White Americans have capitulated to such an extent that a relatively small minority of radicals now believe that can make these sort of threats, and this will increase as demographics continue to shift, and will one day become, in all likelihood, a reality. 
> 
> If Americans are unwilling to stop talking about the southern border and amnesty and race in a way that's founded entirely in cowardice, I see no reason why they don't ultimately deserve their now seemingly inevitable fate.


What exactly is your assertion?  That minorities are all to blame for the countrys problems?  Was it minorities that are responsible for the federal reserve?  All of these wars?  Police state?  Patriot Act?  

Yeah, we have a lot of problems in this country, but to pin all the blame on minorities is a joke.

----------

lostbeyond (08-04-2013)

----------


## Teutorian

> What exactly is your assertion?  That minorities are all to blame for the countrys problems?  Was it minorities that are responsible for the federal reserve?  All of these wars?  Police state?  Patriot Act?  
> 
> Yeah, we have a lot of problems in this country, but to pin all the blame on minorities is a joke.


Are you even capable of following a conversation or do you just go into a nonsensical, liberal-like rage any time you see any mention of ethnicity coming from a white person?

----------


## The XL

> Are you even capable of following a conversation or do you just go into a nonsensical, liberal-like rage any time you see any mention of ethnicity coming from a white person?


I'm asking you a question.  What are you asserting?

----------


## Teutorian

> I'm asking you a question.  What are you asserting?


I'm asserting exactly what I asserted.



> This is what happens quite naturally when one race projects only  weakness and subservience to another. With all due respect, most white  people that would be opposed to this kind of rhetoric (and policy) can  look into the mirror when looking for who to blame. This may not be what  you want to hear, but I think, at this point in American history,  hearing the truth is more important than hearing what makes people  comfortable.
> 
> Lenin once said:
> “Probe with a bayonet: if you meet steel, stop. If you meet mush, then push forward.”
> 
> White Americans have capitulated to such an extent that a relatively  small minority of radicals now believe that can make these sort of  threats, and this will increase as demographics continue to shift, and  will one day become, in all likelihood, a reality. 
> 
> If Americans are unwilling to stop talking about the southern border and  amnesty and race in a way that's founded entirely in cowardice, I see  no reason why they don't ultimately deserve their now seemingly  inevitable fate.


It's pretty blunt. I don't think it requires reply upon reply of explanation unless you don't know how to read, in which case I see no purpose to further explanation anyway.

----------


## The XL

> I'm asserting exactly what I asserted.
> 
> 
> It's pretty blunt. I don't think it requires reply upon reply of explanation unless you don't know how to read, in which case I see no purpose to further explanation anyway.


Sounds to me like you're asserting what I thought you were asserting, basically putting all the blame for the potential future destruction of the country on minorities.  At least, that's what it sounds like when you say 

"If Americans are unwilling to stop talking about the southern border and   amnesty and race in a way that's founded entirely in cowardice, I see   no reason why they don't ultimately deserve their now seemingly   inevitable fate."                      

And, I'll ask again. Was it minorities that are responsible for the federal reserve?  All of these wars?  Police state?  Patriot Act?    Because all of those things certainly are not helping the country.

----------


## Teutorian

*1.* 


> *“It is the same group we faced in the South with those white crackers  and the dogs and the police. They didn’t care about how they looked,"  Rangel said. Because of this, Rangel said the Tea Party could be  defeated using the same tactics employed against Jim Crow.  
> 
> **"It was  just fierce indifference to human life that caused America to say enough  is enough. ‘I don’t want to see it and I am not a part of it.’ What the  hell! If you have to bomb little kids and send dogs out against human  beings, give me a break,”* said Rangel.


*2.* 


> This is what happens quite naturally when one race projects only  weakness and subservience to another. With all due respect, most white  people that would be opposed to this kind of rhetoric (and policy) can  look into the mirror when looking for who to blame. This may not be what  you want to hear, but I think, at this point in American history,  hearing the truth is more important than hearing what makes people  comfortable.
> 
> Lenin once said:
> “Probe with a bayonet: if you meet steel, stop. If you meet mush, then push forward.”
> 
> White Americans have capitulated to such an extent that a relatively  small minority of radicals now believe that can make these sort of  threats, and this will increase as demographics continue to shift, and  will one day become, in all likelihood, a reality. 
> 
> If Americans are unwilling to stop talking about the southern border and  amnesty and race in a way that's founded entirely in cowardice, I see  no reason why they don't ultimately deserve their now seemingly  inevitable fate.


*3.* 


> Sounds to me like you're asserting what I thought you were asserting,  basically putting all the blame for the potential future destruction of  the country on minorities.  At least, that's what it sounds like when  you say


It appears to me you have a reading comprehension problem. 
I've never really used an ignore feature, but I've found it useful in eliminating the presence of those who conduct themselves like undisciplined children from my sight. 
Like a `time-out room` for those in grade school.

Yesterday you were made to look entirely ignorant and resorted to just flinging insults everywhere and posting pictures of dead people. I'm sure that's where this one would lead were I to oblige your apparent reading problem.

I've yet to see you offer a single contribution of any substance, so if you cannot learn to behave yourself, I'm just going to have to bid you farewell.

I'm not a great fan of yippy little dogs and do not miss then when I can no longer hear their barking.

----------


## The XL

"If Americans are unwilling to stop talking about the southern border and   amnesty and race in a way that's founded entirely in cowardice, I see   no reason why they don't ultimately deserve their now seemingly   inevitable fate." 			 		

This is plainly asserting that Americans will "deserve their fate" if something is not done about those pesky blacks and Mexicans.  

I frankly couldn't give half a fuck if you ignore me or not.  You're a joke of a poster, and yesterdays thread proves as much.

----------


## Teutorian

> "If Americans are unwilling to stop talking about the southern border and   amnesty and race in a way that's founded entirely in cowardice, I see   no reason why they don't ultimately deserve their now seemingly   inevitable fate."                      
> 
> This is plainly asserting that Americans will "deserve their fate" if something is not done about those pesky blacks and Mexicans.


"Pesky" blacks and Mexicans... incorporating racism and anti-white ideology, policy and rhetoric into the federal government, which is and should be perceived as dangerous to anyone with a brain.
Quite the difference, but I see you neglected the context, which you have a habit of doing all the time.




> I frankly couldn't give half a fuck if you ignore me or not.  You're a joke of a poster, and yesterdays thread proves as much.


You sound upset. It's probably better for your blood pressure if I just say farewell, so farewell.

----------


## Aldo Raine

All this over a fat cow.

----------

Belazure (08-04-2013)

----------


## The XL

> "Pesky" blacks and Mexicans... incorporating racism and anti-white ideology, policy and rhetoric into the federal government, which is and should be perceived as dangerous to anyone with a brain.
> Quite the difference, but I see you neglected the context, which you have a habit of doing all the time.
> 
> 
> You sound upset. It's probably better for your blood pressure if I just say farewell, so farewell.


Constituents off all types and the bought politicians they elect are the problem.  Blacks and Hispanics are certainly not excused from the destruction of this country, they played a part, but so did whites, even though it isn't a popular thing to say around here.   It's most of the country, not just the groups you want to scapegoat.

----------


## lostbeyond

> This is plainly asserting that Americans will "deserve their fate" if something is not done about those pesky blacks ... .


One plan to do this was to define a new territory or state for the blacks at the coast line of South Carolina and Georgia, in the 1800's.  Would this still work?

----------


## The XL

> One plan to do this was to define a new territory or state for the blacks at the coast line of South Carolina and Georgia, in the 1800's.  Would this still work?


Why don't we just realize that the source of most racial tension and issues are the media and government?  We will be a lot better off once we understand this.

----------

lostbeyond (08-04-2013)

----------


## Teutorian

> Constituents off all types and the bought politicians they elect are the problem.  Blacks and Hispanics are certainly not excused from the destruction of this country, they played a part, but so did whites, even though it isn't a popular thing to say around here.   It's most of the country, not just the groups you want to scapegoat.


1. Show me where I have ever said that whites did not play their part in the destruction of this country. I'll wait.

2. The conversation you chimed in on with your diatribes wasn't about "the destruction of the country" and nobody said "destruction of the country" until you did. Show me where it was mentioned before you mentioned it and applied it to me. I'll wait again.

Do you even see or realize how irrelevant and nonsensical all your input is or do you actually believe you're making some sort of point?
You're not doing anything but rambling, using vulgarities and tossing about insults (which I could care less about).

Please address #1 and #2 without speculating `hidden meaning behind my words`

----------


## The XL

> 1. Show me where I have ever said that whites did not play their part in the destruction of this country. I'll wait.
> 
> 2. The conversation you chimed in on with your diatribes wasn't about "the destruction of the country" and nobody said "destruction of the country" until you did. Show me where it was mentioned before you mentioned it and applied it to me. I'll wait again.
> 
> Do you even see or realize how irrelevant and nonsensical all your input is or do you actually believe you're making some sort of point?
> You're not doing anything but rambling, using vulgarities and tossing about insults (which I could care less about).
> 
> Please address #1 and #2 without speculating `hidden meaning behind my words`


You're clearly citing this as the primary potential cause of the destruction of the country.  You consider their fate inevitable if they don't address this problem.  

I'm reading between the lines somewhat, but what else would Americas "fate" be?  It's an obvious insinuation,

----------


## Teutorian

> You're clearly citing this as the primary potential cause of the destruction of the country.  You consider their fate inevitable if they don't address this problem.  
> 
> I'm reading between the lines somewhat, but what else would Americas "fate" be?


You didn't address *#1* and you didn't address *#2* without doing what I asked you not to, which is speculate that I didn't mean what I said.
When I mean "destruction of the country," I'll say "destruction of the country."

If instead you want to invent things that I'm saying and essentially have an argument with an imaginary friend, I don't see why you can't do that with yourself in private messages.

#1 and #2.
I'll keep waiting.

----------


## Aldo Raine

Blah blah blah poor blacks are victims of the government.  They are blameless for what they do.  Blah blah blah poor white people are victims of progressives.  They can't get their dickwads elected because all darkies vote for the Democrats.

----------

lostbeyond (08-04-2013)

----------


## The XL

> You didn't address *#1* and you didn't address *#2* without doing what I asked you not to, which is speculate that I didn't mean what I said.
> When I mean "destruction of the country," I'll say "destruction of the country."
> 
> If instead you want to invent things that I'm saying and essentially have an argument with an imaginary friend, I don't see why you can't do that with yourself in private messages.
> 
> #1 and #2.
> I'll keep waiting.


Oh, I'm the one inventing things now, huh?  That was all you did yesterday, calling me a Bolshevik and transgender apologist with zero proof.  

I'm doing nothing of the sort.  I'm merely calling you out for your obvious insinuation.  I don't need to address your posts the way you want them to be addressed, I do not answer to you.

What is it that you meant when you spoke of Americas fate?  If this would not lead to Americas destruction, then what exactly was the fate you were referring to?

----------


## Teutorian

> Oh, I'm the one inventing things now, huh?


If you're not inventing things then feel free to address *#1* and *#2.*
If you're completely incapable of doing so than it is quite obvious that inventing things is exactly what you're doing, like you're inventing things now by saying that I was calling you a Bolshevik.
I honestly don't believe you even know what a Bolshevik is (here's something for you to focus on in your next post to avoid having to address *#1* and *#2* again).

Still waiting.

Or do you just want to admit you were in fact inventing things? If they aren't addressed in your next post, I'll just go ahead and assume that is the case, which is the same conclusion everyone else reading this thread will reach.

----------


## Teutorian

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/7-Forum-Rules
It probably says something about derailing threads here. Give it a look.

----------


## The XL

> If you're not inventing things then feel free to address *#1* and *#2.*
> If you're completely incapable of doing so than it is quite obvious that inventing things is exactly what you're doing, like you're inventing things now by saying that I was calling you a Bolshevik.
> I honestly don't believe you even know what a Bolshevik is (here's something for you to focus on in your next post to avoid having to address *#1* and *#2* again).
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Or do you just want to admit you were in fact inventing things? If they aren't addressed in your next post, I'll just go ahead and assume that is the case, which is the same conclusion everyone else reading this thread will reach.





> Well, that's great, and I don't need lectures  from Bolshevik apologists, so feel free to find someone else to chime in  with every time you have an opinion I could care less about





> I was told that you believe that you never lose  arguments. So far I'm completely unimpressed. Your entire fit in this  thread is basically you calling me a "racist" mixed with ridiculous  examples of your own hypocrisy, while defending gender reassignment  propaganda for children.
> 
> Honestly, just go away and find a tax policy debate to ramble in or  something. The West's struggle against Bolshevism is a big boy  argument.


You called me a Bolshevik apologist and claimed that I defended gender reassignment propaganda for children.  Both claims are sheer, baseless conjecture.  

Learn how to hold yourself to your own standard before demanding that I do so in regards to you.

----------


## Teutorian

> You called me a Bolshevik apologist and claimed that I defended gender reassignment propaganda for children.  Both claims are sheer, baseless conjecture.  
> 
> Learn how to hold yourself to your own standard before demanding that I do so in regards to you.


Calling you a Bolshevik apologist isn't the same as calling you a Bolshevik, now is it?
So once again you were and are *inventing things*.

#1 and #2. Still waiting.

----------


## The XL

> Calling you a Bolshevik isn't the same as calling you a Bolshevik apologist now is it?
> So once again you were and are *inventing things*


I meant to put apologist.

It was baseless conjecture either way.

----------


## Teutorian

> I meant to put apologist.


I don't know if you realize how utterly unproductive this thread has become since your arrival in it. I'm going to just say that you're incapable of addressing #1 and #2 since I never said either of the things you're attributing to me, and am left to assume you're just a rather incapable troll and/or confused individual.

Do you have absolutely anything productive to add at all or should I simply just expect more of the same?

----------


## The XL

> I don't know if you realize how utterly unproductive this thread has become since your arrival in it. I'm going to just say that you're incapable of addressing #1 and #2 since I never said either of the things you're attributing to me, and am left to assume you're just a rather incapable troll and/or confused individual.
> 
> Do you have absolutely anything productive to add at all or should I simply just expect more of the same?


I was just contributing to your thread.  I was calling you out on your heavy insinuation, something you could have clarified, but chose not to, which I suspect was because I was correct in my assertion.  

Regardless, I find it amusing that you want to hold me to a standard that you have no intention of holding yourself to.

----------


## Teutorian

> I was just contributing to your thread.  I was calling you out on your heavy insinuation, something you could have clarified, but chose not to, which I suspect because I was correct in my assertion.  
> 
> Regardless, I find it amusing that you want to hold me to a standard that you have no intention of holding yourself to.


I hold myself to the highest of standards.

I'm going to take the high road here and try to explain something to you for the sake of future threads and discussions.
I believe you have a vision in your mind of some hillbilly Klan member or a skinhead `neo-Nazi` in suspenders and combat boots and then apply every single sentence that I type to that imagery and launch yourself into an all out assault. Needless to say, this isn't particularly productive because I am neither of those things.

If you claim to be such a big believer in the individual, you can begin proving it here with me, starting now.

----------


## The XL

> I hold myself to the highest of standards.
> 
> I'm going to take the high road here and try to explain something to you for the sake of future threads and discussions.
> I believe you have a vision in your mind of some hillbilly Klan member or a skinhead `neo-Nazi` in suspenders and combat boots and then apply every single sentence that I type to that imagery and launch yourself into an all out assault. Needless to say, this isn't particularly productive because I am neither of those things.
> 
> If you claim to be such a big believer in the individual, you can begin proving it here with me, starting now.


Apparently, you don't hold yourself to the same high standard you hold me to, because you expect me to play by rules that you yourself cannot follow.

I'm judging you as an individual.  I'm judging you based on your views, nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## Guest

What is this thread even about?

----------

Perianne (08-04-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> You're right. And just because it's you saying it makes it somewhat dangerous to agree, but nevertheless, you are correct.
> 
> And my saying so doesn't make me racist, either. I am however very annoyed at being insulted and bullied by race-pimps *and* very resentful of "young black men age 15-30" who are making us all fearful and who are driving violent crime in this country and leading the prison population. Most of them will end up in prison nor dead.
> 
>  I would not be wrong in saying the rest of the black population is just as fearful and fed up.
> 
> In fact, blacks make up 13% of the population and the punks are about 2%. I'm sick and tired of race dominating the national discussion every day and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


Ending the war on drugs and the minimum wage would go a long way toward improving their lot, at no cost to us. However, the race pimps aren't pushing for that because they know it would help more than divide.

----------



----------


## Perianne

> 


Is this guy rolling a booger?

----------


## Belazure

> I've just heard of this.  An ugly fat black woman, the face of our civilization ... raking in ratings, unstoppable, no man or "god" capable of standing up to her.  Is humanity doomed this fast?


Wait one more week and quit pissing yourself drama queen. lmao

She won't be 'person of the week' one week from now

----------


## Belazure

> One plan to do this was to define a new territory or state for the blacks at the coast line of South Carolina and Georgia, in the 1800's.  Would this still work?


Honestlly I think we should just round up the Black Panthers, Crips and Bloods, and Chicago gang bangers - and place them in a giant arena with the KKK, Neo-Nazis, and other white racist degenerates - and let them kill each other off. It'd be great for the gene pool on both counts

----------

lostbeyond (08-04-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Oprah who?

----------

lostbeyond (08-04-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

> Oh, I meant it alright.


Well, it is a gigantic problem, probably of the whole world, that starting with ww1, people's mobility has been reduced gradually and drastically.  Now Americans and everyone else have to keep buying visas to cross more country borders than the total number of country borders ever in history. 

It is on purpose that moving as a freedom is taken away.  Jew-lead globalization?

----------


## lostbeyond

> What exactly is your assertion?  That minorities are all to blame for the countrys problems?  Was it minorities that are responsible for the federal reserve?  All of these wars?  Police state?  Patriot Act?  
> 
> Yeah, we have a lot of problems in this country, but to pin all the blame on minorities is a joke.


I agree, but the Federal Reserve, the biggest of them all, still seems to be a jew job.

----------


## lostbeyond

> All this over a *fat* cow.


The problem is it has proven to be contagious.

----------


## Belazure

> Well, it is a gigantic problem, probably of the whole world, that starting with ww1, people's mobility has been reduced gradually and drastically.  Now Americans and everyone else have to keep buying visas to cross more country borders than the total number of country borders ever in history. 
> 
> It is on purpose that moving as a freedom is taken away.  Jew-lead globalization?


Why isn't this in the conspiracy theories section?

----------


## lostbeyond

> Why don't we just realize that the source of most racial tension and issues are the media and government?  We will be a lot better off once we understand this.


I think that the intelligent half of the population plus I understand this ... worldwide ... however this doesn't solve anything.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Blah blah blah poor blacks are victims of the government.  They are blameless for what they do.  Blah blah blah poor white people are victims of progressives.  They can't get their dickwads elected because all darkies vote for the Democrats.


What you are saying is that when the power of the smartass statism spirals out of control and becomes endlessly intrusive, like in the 21st century, then everyone is one or another type of victim.  Yes, but it will take time for this to become more obvious than the current power of obfuscative propaganda.

----------


## Belazure

> What you are saying is that when the power of the smartass statism spirals out of control and becomes endlessly intrusive, like in the 21st century, then everyone is one or another type of victim.  Yes, but it will take time for this to become more obvious than the current power of obfuscative propaganda.


Why do white nationalists complain about 'statism', when they are some of the biggest statists in history?

----------


## lostbeyond

> What is this thread even about?


Why do you think Oprah Winfrey has become as much of the face of American identity as Michael Jackson used to be before her?

----------


## lostbeyond

> Honestlly I think we should just round up the Black Panthers, Crips and Bloods, and Chicago gang bangers - and place them in a giant arena with the KKK, Neo-Nazis, and other white racist degenerates - and let them kill each other off. It'd be great for the gene pool on both counts


I would watch that with popcorn.  The latino punks would outnumber them all though, no idea how to handle those.

----------


## Belazure

> Why do you think Oprah Winfrey has become as much of the face of American identity as Michael Jackson used to be before her?


Well if it makes you feel better, Michael Jackson's face was white.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Why isn't this in the conspiracy theories section?


Because this is a physical fact, directly observed, not a theory. 



> Why do white nationalists complain about 'statism', when they are some of the biggest statists in history?


Tell this to the Basque of Spain, the Breton of France, the Szekler of Romania, the Polish of Lithuania, and so on. ... Your statement seems false. 



> Well if it makes you feel better, Michael Jackson's face was white.


I am white.  Michael Jackson can bathe in chalk powder every day, and still won't be white.  But he shouldn't, by assimilating yourself, you don't create anything good, don't even survive.  (By the way, colorwise, I prefer black skin, the blacker the better, compare an Ethiopian girl to her mother and grandmother for example, you can see how much better they are ... HEHE.  :Smile:   )  Oprah Winfrey however seems to be a mutant.

----------


## The XL

> I agree, but the Federal Reserve, the biggest of them all, still seems to be a jew job.


Perhaps.

The point I was trying to make, though, is the fact that every race, every religion, every age group, wealth group, etc, has played a very integral part in the destruction of this country, which is why I get annoyed when certain groups constantly get scapegoated.

----------

lostbeyond (08-10-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Oprah is telling a story today about refusing to be shown a purse cause the swiss shopkeeper believed Orca ( a black person) couldn't afford it.

I'm sorry but I think I've seen this story plot line before.  You know....as you get older it becomes a little dicey on separting your ACTUAL life from what you've seen on screen.  I think Orpah is suffering from this malady.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Richest damn woman in the world.   World traveler.    Owns a network, owns a magazine.   And she is STILL NOT HAPPY.   DAMN lying beotch.

----------


## Calypso Jones

a 38,000 dollar handbag.   Oprah would spend what amounts to a year's wages for most people on one damn handbag.  WHERE is the media outrage over THIS??

----------


## lostbeyond

> Oprah is telling a story today about refusing to be shown a purse cause the swiss shopkeeper believed Orca ( a black person) couldn't afford it.
> 
> I'm sorry but I think I've seen this story plot line before.  You know....as you get older it becomes a little dicey on separting your ACTUAL life from what you've seen on screen.  I think Orpah is suffering from this malady.





> Richest damn woman in the world.   World traveler.    Owns a network, owns a magazine.   And she is STILL NOT HAPPY.   DAMN lying beotch.





> a 38,000 dollar handbag.   Oprah would spend what amounts to a year's wages for most people on one damn handbag.  WHERE is the media outrage over THIS??


HAHAHAHAHA  Indeed!  

Also, did you see that Swiss blonde talking about it in that shop?  She was sooo retarded!  It was very off-putting how she turned around and begged her to give her some whatever other chance.  We white people are now proven to be doomed, we are even stupider than the oprahwinfrey types. 

 :Angry4:    I am disgusted.  

Swiss woman ->  :Kissass:  -> oprahwinfrey

----------


## LCgreat

> Oh, I meant it alright.
> 
> Friday, Charlie Rangel  said this about Tea Party people:
> 
> It's the truth!
> 
> 
> A Congressman has no business saying something like that.

----------


## Trinnity

@LCgreat, did you mean to post a comment???

----------

